# Webseiten mit Java runterladen



## HansM (3. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

wie schaffe ich es in Java den Inhalt/Quelltext einer Webseite als text zu speichern mit dem ich dann im Programm weiterarbeiten kann?

Danke im Vorraus für eure Hife


----------



## xrax (3. Jan 2005)

Schau in der Javainsel wie ein FTP-Zugriff geht.
gruß xrax


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jan 2005)

Schau erstmal, wie ein HTTP Zugriff geht


----------



## Haslicher (13. Jan 2005)

Hallo

habe auch ein Problem mit Webseiten aber bissle anders, und zwar habe eine URL und möchte alles was sich in diesem Ordner befindet runterladen. Wenn ich einem Programm das ich mir geschrieben habe welche Daten in dieser URL sind ist das herrunterladen kein Problem, nur weiss ich nicht wie ich über das Internet eine Auflistung bekomme was sich alles in diesem Ordner befindet und somit zum download bereit steht. Dank.

Benedikt


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jan 2005)

den kriegst du nicht, wenn auf dem Server keine Directory Listings erstellt werden

es gibt keine HTTP Möglichkeit, ein Directory zu listen

wenn es eine index.html o.ä gibt, dann hast du eh keine Chance


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2005)

Hi

und was gäbe es denn das es machbar ist? Könnte aus einer html-Datei mir die Dateien raussuchen bzw ein Programm schreiben das es tut und dann über ein weiteres dann diese runterladen. Aber eigntlich will ich das einfacher und sagen der Ordner und alles was drin ist. Wenns nicht geht mach ich es über die html-Datei eben. Danke

Benedikt


----------



## dark_red (1. Feb 2005)

wie soll das mit einer html datei gehen? oder bist du am ende selbst auf dem server?


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Feb 2005)

>>und was gäbe es denn das es machbar ist? 

keine index.html im Ornder und Directory Listings aktivieren (gibt beim apachen eine Direktive dafür)


----------

